# Great Article...



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

A comparative testing of 14 top 8wt fly rods...
http://yellowstoneangler.com/FlyRod...ageZaxisLoomiscrosscurrentLoomisNativeRun.asp


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Your CPS rated well. I was surprised with the Scott rods. I knew the CC GLX was the best. No surprise there. Good post Hammer!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That article has been around for a while. I have the Albright XX and agree with most of what they said. They were a little harsh about the weight but thats expected when you get to play with the ultra high end equipment. IMHO its not that bad (or I am as strong as Terminator  :  )

Other observations on my Albright XX. 

The 2nd piece of the rod. The one with the stipping guides is not perfect. One guide is mounted about 3-4 degrees off. Its noticeable to the naked eye and very noticeable when you put a measuring device on it. *It does not affect casting in any way* but its a quality issue. When I received the rod I called about it and was informed that they went through their current inventory and found that the entire batch was like that. So with no reason to exchange it I just kept it with the intent of fixing it myself one day. Other than that one workmanship issue its a very good looking rod.

I have a TFO TICR 8 WT (the article above tested with a TICR-X). I have not cast a TICR-X but everything I have read the TICR is the preferred rod and has a better action. I am very comfortable with my TFO TICR. Normal casting distance is around 80 ft when I rig up with a 9 ft tapered leader and a medium sized practice fly. On my first time trying out the Albright XX (using same reel/line/leader/fly) I was throwing nice tight loops and hitting 90+ ft. It definitely felt like a power house.

Now the best part. In order to get my hands on a TFO TICR I had to shop hard for a good quality used one for around $100. I have a TICR 10 wt that I paid retail for. That was around $230. You can get the Albright XX on their website for $100 new  You can also get the A-5 there too for $100    That was not the case when the article tested these rods.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

BTW, is this a legitimate way to measure a rod's stiffness? I guess it would give you an indication of the blank but not account for the guide placement. It seems to me you would want to do it with a line going though the guides. Ever miss a guide when you put a rod together? It can really change the way the rod loads.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Be sure you try before you buy....
George has better margins for himself on some rods that are evaluated.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Was suprised to see how high St. Croix rated. Now I feel better now for owning one.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> BTW, is this a legitimate way to measure a rod's stiffness?



It is similar to the Common Cents system. This is the only way to compare every rod on the market in a uniform fashion. It has been a while since I read the articles, here is a link.

http://www.common-cents.info/

Make sure to take a look at the data http://www.superbob.org/CC_Data.htm

ERN = The "correct" line weight for the rod
AA = A measure of the rods "action"


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Today I did my own side-by-side comparison of my two 8wt rods and two 8wt lines, to see which combination performed better. I also took some measurements of my 5wt, just to baseline it for future reference.

Equipment used:
Redington CPS 9’, 8wt, 4 piece rod
Orvis Clearwater 9’, 8wt, 4 piece, Tip Flex 9.5 rod
Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper WF8F line
Airflo 40+ Extreme Distance WF8F line
St. Croix Premier 9’, 5wt, 4 piece rod
Cortland 444 Classic WF5F line

I started by marking off distance intervals with chalk, along a straight stretch of sidewalk. Starting at 0, I marked every 25 feet up to 100, then smaller marks every 5 feet between the 50 and 100 foot lines. The grass easement next to the concrete would be the casting area and the same hookless test fly would be used in each test, except for the 5wt. I’d start each test with my leading foot just behind the 0 foot line.

First up, the new CPS/Airflo combination. The longest cast I could muster with my best attempt at a double haul reached just shy of 90 feet. With no haul whatsoever, 70 feet plus was an easy target.

Next, the Orvis/Wulff setup had a turn. The combination casted to 78 feet with a double haul and 70 feet without one.

For the third test, I swapped reels and put the Wulff line onto the CPS rod. This setup reached 85 feet one time, and about 80 feet on all other casts.

Finally, I grabbed the St. Croix/Cortland 5wt and made a few throws just to see where I’d end up. Best shot was 62 feet. Most fell around 55 feet.

Considering this was only the second time I’ve used the Redington CPS, I was fairly pleased with its performance. It felt a whole lot better this time, and I think once I get more time in with it, I’ll be able to stretch out a cast to triple digits.

One other observation on the Airflo line…I’m finding that I don’t have the skill to generate the line speed necessary to keep more than about 55’ or so in the air, before making a cast. If I try to false cast more than that, it goes slack and I end up with a pile, probably something to do with the heavier body and extremely thin running section. Could be that I’m also fairly inept at double hauling.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice work. I am bummed I couldn't make it :-[


----------

